# Munichtime: Damasko novelties



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Will join the Munichtime Launch Party at 08:00 and will be wearing my Damasko Dk 105









The booth is ready for the 3 days to come.









Will post pics of Damasko's novelties after I had some delicious finger food and entertaining talks with all the watch folks.

Here's a just a teaser, Damasko's DC80 Orange


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just back from Munichtime's opening ceremony. It's 01:42 am in Munich, I am tired. However, I'd like to show you the DS30 Blue Dial prototype Damasko presented today.

















What do you think ?


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

Great...another one in the mix. And a very nice looking option too...
Thanks for sharing that picture of the DC80
This "teaser post" finally prompted me into calling Watchmann late today to get serious about a DC80 purchase. 
Excited to see what other options might show up from Damasko.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I’ve been curious as to what was going to get unveiled there. 

Quite the vibrant blue on the DS30. I’d be curious to see some daylight shots of that one down the road. Sometimes the indoor lighting doesn’t give you a true sense of the color. 

And thanks in advance for more updates!


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

DS30 in blue dial... Very nice looking blue and I really like the contrast with the white markers. 
Just wondering why Sinn (the newly introduced 104) and Damasko are both choosing to add color to the dial and not the date wheel....? 

IMHO....the blue dial itself is a really nice color blue. I just can't get past the date wheel being black. 
I think I would like it better with no date all. 

Love the blue accents on the strap..makes the whole watch look more sneakingly modern IMO.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Is that first Damasko posted, purple?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Blue DS30 would really benefit from a colour-aligned date wheel. If microbrand Halios can do it...


----------



## quangphamvn (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks Mike ! 
I still expect DS30 yellow back stock .


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's to hoping that a DC80 with a date window option, preferably at 6 o'clock, sees the light of day. Long shot, but would love to see it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Will try ro do an outdoor pic today.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

bjjkk said:


> Is that first Damasko posted, purple?


The DK105 is blue. However, under different light conditions......


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting !

I see the DSub with black dial.
Finally the watch comes with a black dial.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As promised


----------



## jupera2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and info. All of them are fantastic pieces

Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Next....

DC80 Yellow


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Next......

DS30 Blue


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Next.....

DSub3


----------



## river bum (Nov 10, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Next......
> 
> DS30 Blue
> 
> View attachment 13590053


This one is very nice looking..the matching blue sweep hand with the date wheel numbers. 
Seems well thought though and IMHO....takes the whole watch up... just a notch. 
Very Nice and its unique. Great work Damasko!!

And Thanks again for the Pictures!!!


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for those outdoor pics. Quite the vibrant blue. Not quite eye-popping blue, but definitely attention grabbing! How does it compare to the blue on the Sinn watches? T2-B, U1-B, etc.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

well done Mike lots of eye candy for us to ponder. Thank You


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Next, the modified bi-colour DC80, now featuring a black bezel, black pushers, black crown.

View attachment 13591083


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

This black bezel is awesome! Do you know if they plan to introduce more models with black bezels? I'd like to see a DC66 in bi-colour.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you for posting all of the photos Mike. I really like the blue dial of the new DS30 "Ocean ". To my eyes it would be perfect if only the final production version would have matching blue date wheel, rather than black.


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

It was great to see you at the show! I love that orange DC80. It will be my first Damasko. Or the DK-105 in blue...love the sub seconds at the 9 o’clock.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Vig2000 said:


> Here's to hoping that a DC80 with a date window option, preferably at 6 o'clock, sees the light of day. Long shot, but would love to see it.


That would be the DC82 and I am not telling you a secret when saying that you will see it in a couple of month. DC84 and DC86 to follow.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

FTE said:


> It was great to see you at the show!


Likewise.



> I love that orange DC80. It will be my first Damasko.


The DC80 Black/Orange you saw in the showcase will be mine at 06:00pm tomorrow.



> Or the DK-105 in blue...love the sub seconds at the 9 o'clock.


Would also be a good choice ;-)


----------



## Bratis (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey Mike those are great pics, thanks! Do you have any information on the DS30 bracelet?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bratis said:


> Hey Mike those are great pics, thanks! Do you have any information on the DS30 bracelet?


What I can say is that it is in the pipeline but hasn't materialized yet.


----------



## phil h (Aug 18, 2007)

Was there any update on the two-tone bracelet which was previewed at a previous exhibition on the DC80?


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

stuffler said:


> That would be the DC82 and I am not telling you a secret when saying that you will see it in a couple of month. DC84 and DC86 to follow.


Looking forward to the follow-on models of the DC80 featuring a date window and a running seconds hand. Nonetheless the DC80 with orange hands looked awesome.

And BTW Mike, enjoyed meeting you in person this Sunday afternoon at Munichtime...thanks for the extensive chat!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ldo123 said:


> And BTW Mike, enjoyed meeting you in person this Sunday afternoon at Munichtime...thanks for the extensive chat!


*L i k e w i s e *.

Just back in the hotel, the DC80 Black/Orange on my wrist. I am a happy camper. Flying back with the DC80 and the new Stowa Prodiver White/Limette. Ordered the DSub3 and a Laco Marine for my wife for X-Mas.








Pic©TempusX.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

stuffler said:


> *L i k e w i s e *.
> 
> Just back in the hotel, the DC80 Black/Orange on my wrist. I am a happy camper.
> 
> ...


That DC80 Black/Orange is a killer of a watch - wear it in good health!


----------



## Bratis (Aug 29, 2018)

stuffler said:


> *L i k e w i s e *.
> 
> Just back in the hotel, the DC80 Black/Orange on my wrist. I am a happy camper. Flying back with the DC80 and the new Stowa Prodiver White/Limette. Ordered the DSub3 and a Laco Marine for my wife for X-Mas.
> 
> ...


That color combination is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Mike,

Do you know what other colors are planned (if any?)


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Here's a just a teaser, Damasko's DC80 Orange
> View attachment 13587877


I like this a lot. Perhaps this will make me reconsider the DC86. 
Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Waiting at Franz-Josef-Strauß-Airport for boarding. The new DC80 on its way home.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Great photos of new 2018 Damasko novelties and congrats on the DC80 Orange. I'm really liking what Damasko is doing with the DS 30 Ocean. Did you hear about any other colours coming on the DS 30?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

lightspire said:


> Great photos of new 2018 Damasko novelties and congrats on the DC80 Orange. I'm really liking what Damasko is doing with the DS 30 Ocean. Did you hear about any other colours coming on the DS 30?


As I wrote elsewhere, grey is in the pipeline, but they need to source matching hands. we discussed olive green in Munich.


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

stuffler said:


> That would be the DC82 and I am not telling you a secret when saying that you will see it in a couple of month. DC84 and DC86 to follow.


Hooray!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Lemon328i said:


> Hooray!


+1 on your hooray.....will go for orange or red when the DC86 materializes


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

stuffler said:


> As I wrote elsewhere, grey is in the pipeline, but they need to source matching hands. we discussed olive green in Munich.


What about for the DC80? I tried on one today in NYC - a white-only one + did not like the white color @ all...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

harryst said:


> What about for the DC80? I tried on one today in NYC - a white-only one + did not like the white color @ all...


The white one is kind of „puristic". Anyway, the DC 80 comes in different case/colour patterns

• ice-hardened case either in blasted or black or blasted with black bezel and black crown, black pushers
• with bracelet or strap (Hirsch, default)
• stop second/minute hands in white, orange, green or yellow.









Most of the models have already been posted here.


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

stuffler said:


> The white one is kind of „puristic". Anyway, the DC 80 comes in different case/colour patterns
> 
> • ice-hardened case either in blasted or black or blasted with black bezel and black crown, black pushers
> • with bracelet or strap (Hirsch, default)
> • stop second/minute hands in white, orange, green or yellow.


Yes - was aware of all of these (am super-well-informed in general ) - was wondering if there was anything else in the pipeline (that you heard etc etc... insider info).

In any event thank you (+ apologies for the useless post. I would have just clicked #like instead, but then I thought it is rude to not thank people + Mike might hold it against me, too).


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you Mike for showing us these beautys.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Another DS30 Blue pic


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Another DS30 Blue pic
> 
> View attachment 13610753


Is so nice that I hope they can add a colour aligned date wheel to the blue dial ds30!


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

stuffler said:


> As I wrote elsewhere, grey is in the pipeline, but they need to source matching hands. we discussed olive green in Munich.


Thanks Mike! I appreciate the feedback. Fingers crossed for an olive green DS30.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

... and thank you for some of the best Damasko photos on the net. Excellent work!


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

stuffler said:


> As I wrote elsewhere, grey is in the pipeline, but they need to source matching hands. we discussed olive green in Munich.


Hey there, Mike! Would the grey dial have all white accents with white hands? Or by matching hands do you mean that they would also be a grey color?


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

avslyke said:


> Hey there, Mike! Would the grey dial have all white accents with white hands? Or by matching hands do you mean that they would also be a grey color?


I believe Mike mentioned that they "discussed olive green," as one possibility. but "matching" could mean anything that works with a grey dial...expect grey, most likely.;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You can‘t have solely white hands on a grey dial, their must be a contrast for readability. Blued (thermically or lacquered) or black hands with SL coating. That‘s what I meant.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Psalty said:


> I believe Mike mentioned that they "discussed olive green," as one possibility. but "matching" could mean anything that works with a grey dial...expect grey, most likely.;-)


Haha yep, that's what I was thinking as well! Good!


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

stuffler said:


> You can't have solely white hands on a grey dial, their must be a contrast for readability. Blued (thermically or lacquered) or black hands with SL coating. That's what I meant.


Exactly, definitely on the same page there, just was hoping that was the case! Thats exciting! I was thinking of pulling the trigger on the black DS30 with blue accents, but the grey may be worth waiting for!


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

stuffler said:


> Another DS30 Blue pic
> 
> View attachment 13610753


As much as I like the DS30 on photographs, it's unfortunately too small for me to wear. I'd love to see a 42mm variant of the DS30, but I know it will never happen...


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike:

What kind of material is on the strap of the Orange DC80?

Thank You


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

byhsu said:


> Mike:
> 
> What kind of material is on the strap of the Orange DC80?
> 
> Thank You


It is a water resistant Hirsch Performance Robby (sailcloth effect) 
Upper Layer: Perforated Italian Calfskin
Lower Layer: Premium Caoutchouc
Warranty: 3 years


----------

